# Car harness



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have just bought an Ancol car harness(small size) for Dexter. He is so happy in it sitting in my daughter's little KA when she takes him to the vet and puppy play- school. He is so content just to be next to her in the passenger seat - he just settles down on his fleecy blanket. There is enough room for him to lie down comfortably. He hated being on his own in the boot in his crate! It is simple to put on and it clips into the seatbelt clip.

This is a photo of it- I will try and take one of Dexter wearing it in the car too.
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&biw=1366&bih=515


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That sounds brill! I'll be getting a harness for when we have a boot full of stuff and there's no room for the crate. Will have a look at that one!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I have just bought an Ancol car harness(small size) for Dexter. He is so happy in it sitting in my daughter's little KA when she takes him to the vet and puppy play- school. He is so content just to be next to her in the passenger seat - he just settles down on his fleecy blanket. There is enough room for him to lie down comfortably. He hated being on his own in the boot in his crate! It is simple to put on and it clips into the seatbelt clip.
> 
> This is a photo of it- I will try and take one of Dexter wearing it in the car too.
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&biw=1366&bih=515


Thank you for posting this as we need to get Beau one as was told by the shop assistant in Pets at Home that it is illegal for a dog not to be harnessed etc whilst in a car and her dad was caught last week with their dog on the back seat and fined £250 by the police! She also said that it is illegal for your dog not to have an ID tag on even if chipped as can be a £1000 fine!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Wow Ali I didn't know that!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

It looks good. How easy is it to use. Do you leave the harness attached to the safety belt and then 'hook' Dexter into it.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Wow Ali I didn't know that!


I hadn't either but someone at obedience class mentioned it but I forgot to ask the trainer! I will definitely be getting Beau the harness you have shown as looks much more comfortable than the ones I have looked at today.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Julie, I put the harness on Dexter in the house then clip him into the belt when he is in the car.


----------

